# shark fishing Orange Beach



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey, I had a fella tell me the other day that Orange Beach is not great for surf fishing sharks. Has anyone had any luck on blacktips or other sharks off of Orange Beach? If so, what was your rig/bait???


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ive caught blacktips on mullet or bluefish...I generally go with a fish finder rig.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

How much success do you have? Is it pretty hit or miss or do you have a lot of luck? AM or PM? What kind of size?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know who the hell that guy was but I do know there are plenty of sharks to catch off O.B. and are usually very reliable this time of year. Just be aware that shark fishing from the shore is illegal in Alabama. Plenty of people still do it anyways just be cautious of where you are at.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

4 to 6 footers...usually mid and late summer late at night between 9 pm and 5 am.......Like all fishing it can be hit and miss....You'll have better luck after a school of blues or mackeralhave been in the area feeding.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

> *tunapopper (6/6/2009)*I don't know who the hell that guy was but I do know there are plenty of sharks to catch off O.B. and are usually very reliable this time of year. Just be aware that shark fishing from the shore is illegal in Alabama. Plenty of people still do it anyways just be cautious of where you are at.


Is it the catching of shark or the chumming they are cracking down on?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Well both actually. There is a good in depth article in this months Great Days Outdoors about it. I had called the Department of Marine Resources shortly after they had passed the law last year and was told by fish and game that as long as I wasn't endangering anyone or fishing near swimmers then there shouldn't be any problems. They just want fisherman to excercise common sense since unfortunatelythere are too many idiots out there spoiling our fun by shark fishing amongst the swimmers.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I was at the boat launch at cotton bayou...no one else around and a marine resource guy ran me off the boat dock whil I was trying to catch bait...He said it was for use by boaters only....I asked him if it made any difference if I had a boat at home....He said yeah..as long as its in use here....Boat taxes paid for the ramp and dock.....I didnt know what to think about that....Basically some of the new laws are crazy and hit make it harder for the land locked fisherman to get a good spot....It seems that the sun bather and the boater has a few more rights than the shore bound fishers....Not sure if thats right.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you need a kayak to get the bait out or just toss it out as far as my 11 footers can get it?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I normally just cast as far as I can get it...Use big bait but not too big......Those night time sharks will find it.


----------

